# Limitless RDTA resin driptip in Gauteng



## 2 Angry Wolves (22/3/17)

Hallo all. 
I am looking for resin driptip/topcaps for limitless rdta.
Anybody have stock?
Google is not helpfull....
Thank you for reading.


----------



## DougP (22/3/17)

Try VapeKing they had/have


----------



## DougP (22/3/17)

Think Sir Vape (Durban) and Noonclouds (Centurion) have to


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (23/3/17)

Both are sold out. Fudge


----------

